# Snowbear power angler



## dgresetar (Nov 13, 2005)

Finaly get those pics for the angler you wanted. Have a h-- of a time logging on any more. Dont know what am doing wrong but it takes me a long time and alot of tries to get on. Hopfully the pics come thru O'K'. Thought i would just start a new thread for these.


----------



## dgresetar (Nov 13, 2005)

*more pics*

couple more pics. let me know what you want to see.


----------



## dunedog (Oct 30, 2004)

thanks DG....:yow!:


----------



## fergus7 (Feb 10, 2005)

very good idea how did you get the winch cable to work going in both directions with out binding. I mean when going to the left or right what stops the cable from getting bound up??
regards
rod


----------



## dgresetar (Nov 13, 2005)

*no binding...yet*

the cable is wound in opposite directions, one coming off the top of the spool.one off the bottom. actaully it's one cable divided in half. when i angle in one direction one cable is rolling on to the spool while the other cable is coming off. if it's wound properly each one will end up coming off the spool towards the outside edges of spool. have never had that problem and i've been using for about a year and 1/2.


----------



## groundbreakers (Jan 16, 2004)

finally a thread not trash talkin snow bear .... i realize its not the best .. but for the money ... ive had mine for about 4 yrs ... only spent $500 on it ... made my money back in a week ... doesnt tear the heck out of your suspension ... and when you take it off in the off season .. you cant tell you even have a mount system ... BTW love the mechanism for the power angle ... very unique engineering ...


----------



## fergus7 (Feb 10, 2005)

My next door neighbor has one on his F 250 he plows about 1/4 mile of long driveway for as long as he can if it gets to bad he calls in the other neighbor with the 7 foot blower on the tractor his snow bear which I installed for him works fine for what he does since he does not go fast I think at the time he got it it was 999.00 canadian and that was with the mounts included it was some type of deal he got when they first came out here in Nova Scotia.
regards
rod


----------



## dgresetar (Nov 13, 2005)

*out of laziness*

thanks ground. I got a brother who owns a machine shop. He gave me help on it. Just got tired of getting out of the truck. fiquired there had to be a way. I like my snowbear, it really hasnt given me any problems and i dont know what your neighbor is doing ferg but i hasnt been stopped yet. Played alittle last year down the street. had a 3 to 4 foot drift thought i would play with. It didnt go right thru like butter but couple of passes and it was gone.


----------



## fergus7 (Feb 10, 2005)

well I am plowing with a 91 S10 with 4.3 engine and very old fisher 6 foot 6 blade on it I have all the hydraulic parts but the pump mounting bracket. I have been lifting it by hand with a come a long puller last year this year I have the winch on it to lift it but not to angle it. I only do my own driveway and yard. I have had this plow a long time had it mounted on a JD A tractor on the front and a david brown 990 funny thing is I sold it to the local garbage contractor who put it in his yard for 5 years or so then went out and bought it back from him for same price. The pump and controls I got separately in another deal. Only concern I would have with a snow bear on the street would be hitting a curb or hidden object under the snow even if you had to reinforce the blade a bit it would still be worth it. Right after I bolted on the neighbors blade his wife backed out of the garage and did not have one lock pin in and it bent the pipe mount end I went up and gave it a few whacks with the 12 pound fence maul that straightened it out as we say up here few problems can't be fixed with a big enough hammer.
regards
rod


----------



## bond1973 (Nov 29, 2005)

*Snowbear*

I've been looking at this plow at Lowe's. It's priced at $1150 and I'd have to install it. Sure...the idea of getting out to angle doesn't thrill me, but neither does the price tag on a nice new plow. I've got a 2004 Chevy Silverado 4x4 Ext. Cab truck and my driveway is about 400 feet long maybe...pretty good incline coming in from the road up to the house and it's all dirt, rock, gravel (very little gravel...mostly dirt and rock) and it's uneven. I've got a guy plowing it for now at $30 a pop which isn't bad considering that $ gets me a cleaning to get in and out the driveway and then a touch-up job after the snow stops falling. Anyway....I'm just wondering how well the Snowbear would hold up to my dirt, rock, jagged driveway. Any thoughts?


----------



## fergus7 (Feb 10, 2005)

Probably quite well the neigbor has the skid shoes on his and has it set up a bit so that the rocks are not getting taken off the driveway he goes very slowly and if we have a really big storm he gets the snow blower in on 784 international with 7 foot blower that move it for sure.
regards
rod


----------



## bluejeep (Dec 1, 2005)

That looks like a good set up. I have a snowbear, i woulend mind doing the same thing on mine.


----------



## dunedog (Oct 30, 2004)

fergus7 said:


> he goes very slowly
> 
> that is the key.......SB are great but remember the plow is made to break before your push vehicle !!


----------



## dgresetar (Nov 13, 2005)

*snowbear*

bond, dune said it. I've had mine for 3 seasons(this is the 4th) you have to remember it's a personnal/non-comercial plow. it will hold up if you take care of it. I have'nt had any problems with mine . I've done some revisions to mine but the basic parts are unchanged. I plow a few neighbors and friends. it gets used but it's held up pretty while. I guess if i wanted to do a few commercial places it would be fine. The lite weight is really what sold me. just order the shoes for it. they work fine on my gravel drive. Blue glad you like it. Like i wrote earlier,getting lazy in my old age. Nothing out on the market for these plows so had to do it my self. works well and keeps me warm.


----------



## RSK (Nov 24, 2005)

dgresetar said:


> Finaly get those pics for the angler you wanted. Have a h-- of a time logging on any more. Dont know what am doing wrong but it takes me a long time and alot of tries to get on. Hopfully the pics come thru O'K'. Thought i would just start a new thread for these.


do you have any pic with the plow on the truck?


----------



## RSK (Nov 24, 2005)

dgresetar said:


> Finaly get those pics for the angler you wanted. Have a h-- of a time logging on any more. Dont know what am doing wrong but it takes me a long time and alot of tries to get on. Hopfully the pics come thru O'K'. Thought i would just start a new thread for these.


do you have any more pic of the plow


----------



## RSK (Nov 24, 2005)

dgresetar said:


> Finaly get those pics for the angler you wanted. Have a h-- of a time logging on any more. Dont know what am doing wrong but it takes me a long time and alot of tries to get on. Hopfully the pics come thru O'K'. Thought i would just start a new thread for these.


if you trun the plow from the left to the right when plowing how good will
it push the snow thank's


----------



## S-10 Plower (Nov 28, 2003)

Bond1973,
I had one for 3 years and plowed my 300' + Long drive and 2 turn around plus the street and nearby intersection will try to post pic of intersection .
Mark


----------



## deh8255 (Nov 10, 2005)

*Light Duty Plows*



S-10 Plower said:


> Bond1973,
> I had one for 3 years and plowed my 300' + Long drive and 2 turn around plus the street and nearby intersection will try to post pic of intersection .
> Mark


There are many folks on here that would say you couldnt do it if you didnt show them. I sure am glad you did. I think many underestimate these light duty plows. They are not as light duty as most think.

I salute you and all the light duty guys. :salute:


----------



## dgresetar (Nov 13, 2005)

*pics*

RSK. got one pic of the mounted plow on another thread "done for the day". does'nt show much but it's there. have no problem changing the angle while i'm moving but i try not to. i usaully stop slightly raise the plow then angle it. no stress on the winch that way. while pushing snow it holds the angle ,or keeps it straight if thats the case with no problem. if you let me know what you want to see i'll try to get pics up here. you have to have patience with me. I drive a truck for a living, alot of weeks i leave out sunday night or monday mourning and don't get home till friday night,so it may take me a bit to get them up. next time the plows on i'll get some pics. doesn't sound like we have any plowable snow coming anytime soon tho. the wifes winter vehicle so i don't leave it on the truck.


----------



## RSK (Nov 24, 2005)

dgresetar said:


> RSK. got one pic of the mounted plow on another thread "done for the day". does'nt show much but it's there. have no problem changing the angle while i'm moving but i try not to. i usaully stop slightly raise the plow then angle it. no stress on the winch that way. while pushing snow it holds the angle ,or keeps it straight if thats the case with no problem. if you let me know what you want to see i'll try to get pics up here. you have to have patience with me. I drive a truck for a living, alot of weeks i leave out sunday night or monday mourning and don't get home till friday night,so it may take me a bit to get them up. next time the plows on i'll get some pics. doesn't sound like we have any plowable snow coming anytime soon tho. the wifes winter vehicle so i don't leave it on the truck.


hi dgresetar
if you have the time do you have any pic of the plow pushing snow.
my Friend has a snow bear and he is all was telling me that he need to find 
a way to make the plow angel. if you don't mind can you email me on hoe you made the plow angel. the pic i can see how you did it but like to make sure thank 
Robert


----------



## dgresetar (Nov 13, 2005)

*pics in use*

hey robert, got some for you. Got enough to plow today. got an address, I'll send you some if you let me know what you want to see.


----------



## dgresetar (Nov 13, 2005)

*got some more!*

heres a few more:waving:


----------



## bluejeep (Dec 1, 2005)

is there anyway to put hydrolic on that plow?


----------



## RSK (Nov 24, 2005)

Hears my email [email protected] how did you wire all that up. how 
much will that winch lift i have one i am going to give hem it will lift 1500lb
how much will the one you have lift. thanks send me any more info you have 
on it


----------



## dgresetar (Nov 13, 2005)

*hydro on snowbear*

blue, i thought about adding hydro to it but fiquired that it would be just as easy to keep it winch powered. didn't want to add all the hydro pump and hardware needed. If you have access to a welder i guess you could get something going in that direction. Would have to be concerned about mounting it anywhere near the pivoting "A" frame. you really can't touch it. the plow actually uses that when pushing snow to hold it in place. it pushes it against the curved channel. the pivot bolt is just a pivot. won't hold much weight. R got your address, mail ya later. The 2nd winch is a 1500LBer. Replaced the originel cable. If the winch you have has a good,strong brake and power both directions it should work. :waving:


----------



## 00 Ram (Nov 11, 2004)

very impressive setup.

One thing I'm not quite understanding is how the plow's angle is held steady. I haven't looked at a snowbear up close yet, but have been researching...I'm under the impression that the standard setup has some sort of mechanism that locks the plow angle in place in one of 3 positions. (left/right/straight). Is this so? did you have to remove this for your winch setup to work? and does the winch/cable hold the angle? I would think that the force of pushing against the snow would be too much for the cable...

What can you tell us about that light setup? that doesn't look "stock", either.


----------



## dgresetar (Nov 13, 2005)

*angler removed*

hey ram. took all the originol angle mechanism off,all of it. The position of the plow is held in place by the winches brake. It hasn't given me any problems. Holds pretty good and gives me full range of positions or angles ,how over you want to say it. Did have a problem when I 1st put it on. Keep fraying the cable when i hit something solid(like a tree stump or my neibhors drive marking boulder) Took care of that by putting a thicker cable on it. Put a cable on it with a lower weight rating then the winch to keep the cable as the weak link. Cable is cheaper then a new winch. I made the light bracket myself. Had the metal and welder so it was cheaper to do it my self. Got the lights from Northern. Just a standard plow light.


----------



## dgresetar (Nov 13, 2005)

*angler removed*

hey ram. took all the original angle mechanism off,all of it. The position of the plow is held in place by the winches brake. It hasn't given me any problems. Holds pretty good and gives me full range of positions or angles ,how ever you want to say it. Did have a problem when I 1st put it on. Keep fraying the cable when I hit something solid(like a tree stump or my neighbor's drive marking boulder) Took care of that by putting a thicker cable on it. Put a cable on it with a lower weight rating then the winch to keep the cable as the weak link. Cable is cheaper then a new winch. I made the light bracket myself. Had the metal and welder so it was cheaper to do it my self. Got the lights from Northern. Just a standard plow light.


----------

